# UK Degree Attetation



## ammalik27 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi 

My prospective employer in Dubai wants me to get my BSc (hons) degree attested from my university in UK (Oxford Brookes University). He has shared name of agency which can provide the service however it is bit expensive for me GBP 300. Can someone please advise me what is the procedure to get UK degree attested. Someone advised me that I need to send my documents to british council. They normally attest UK credentials. Please help.

Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

This topic has been covered numerous times on this forum, so please use the search facility.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You can use a company called INDEX - they're very gold and will do all the leg work for you, but it will take a few weeks. These services can be a bit pricey, but it's worth it, than having to do all the running about yourself.


----------

